# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A duhet ti njihet Kryepeshkopit Anastas shtetesia shqiptare?

## P.I.N

Natyrisht qe keni degjuar per deposzitimin e kerkeses te Kryepiskopit per neneshtetesi.Cili eshte mendimi juaj pro apo kunder  dhe pse?Personalisht e zhgenjyer nga ''heshtja e vdekur'' e Presidentit per kete ceshtje jam pro neneshtetesise sepse shume thjesht te pakten nga ana ligjore ai permbush cdo kusht.Pra ku qendron problemi ketu dhe a kemi shkelje te zbatimit te disopozites perkatese te Kodit Civil per ''Fitimin  e neneshtetesise''?Pra ne rast se pengesa nuk eshte ligjore mos eshte politike,raciale apo etnike?

----------


## Jack Watson

Shkurt muhabeti ne krye te kishes Ortodokse duhet te jete nje shqiptar, ashtu sic e ka edhe statuti "me gjak e me gjuhe shqiptare". Perderisa Janullatosoqi se permbush kete ane ligjore perderisa eshte grek edhe shteti shqiptar s'ka pse ta permbush ate anen ligjore te nenshtetesise.

----------


## ilia spiro

Pavaresisht tolerances se madhe qe kemi, mendoj se nuk mund te pranohet me qe anetare te forumit qe nuk jane orthodhokse te marrin pjese ne kete diskutim te kote. Kjo ceshtje eshte diskutuar nja 100 here, nuk mund te lejohet qe te shahet Kryepiskopi ne kete menyre ne kete forum. Pervec kesaj me kete teme nuk jam aspak dakord. Ne nuk mund te paragjykojme se c`ben Presidenti, qendrimi i te cilit deri me sot ka qene tejet pozitiv karshi Kishes Orthodhokse, Kryepiskopit dhe komuniteteve te tjera fetare.
Nese dikush do te shaje Kryepiskopin le te gjeje forumin e duhur.
Ftoj moderatoret te nderhyjne.

----------


## Egnatius

> Pavaresisht tolerances se madhe qe kemi, mendoj se nuk mund te pranohet me qe anetare te forumit qe nuk jane orthodhokse te marrin pjese ne kete diskutim te kote. Kjo ceshtje eshte diskutuar nja 100 here, nuk mund te lejohet qe te shahet Kryepiskopi ne kete menyre ne kete forum. Pervec kesaj me kete teme nuk jam aspak dakord. Ne nuk mund te paragjykojme se c`ben Presidenti, qendrimi i te cilit deri me sot ka qene tejet pozitiv karshi Kishes Orthodhokse, Kryepiskopit dhe komuniteteve te tjera fetare.
> Nese dikush do te shaje Kryepiskopin le te gjeje forumin e duhur.
> Ftoj moderatoret te nderhyjne.



Ngadale mo zoteri se spo ta shan njeri kryepeshkopin, skane njerezit te drejte me e kritiku Janullatusin e ? 

Shahen e kritikohen politikane e Hoxhallare Shqiptare ti dashke me na ndalu me shpreh mendimin tone per nje Grek.

Une vete vij nga nje familje orthodhokse me tradita (stergjyshi ka kontribuar shume per kishen orthodhokse).Te dy prinderit i kam orthodhokse  ndersa vete  jam ateist. 

A kam sipas teje te drejte te shpreh mendimin tim?

sic thot dhe jacku ceshtja eshte shume e thjesht.

Ne krye te nje institucioni te "pavarur" Shqiptar ulet nje Grek.

Po te ishte se kisha autoqefale orthodhokse e Shqiperis momentalisht e kryesuar nga nje nenshtetas Grek perfshihej vetem ne misione bamirese- fetaro- edukative ateher mund edhe te mbyllnim ndonje sy.

Por ceshtja eshte se te gjithe shqiptaret e dine se influenca e kesaj kishe shtrihet pertej fese dhe perfshin politiken e shtresa te tjera te strukturave shteterore e shoqerore

Nese Janullatosit i takon nenshtetesia me ligj un them ti jepet me kusht qe te heqi dore nga kryesia e KOASH dhe tja le postin At Nikolle Markut ose ndonje Shqiptari tjeter .

Ne te kundert une nuk do ja jepja nenshtetesine 

Pastaj ci duhet Janullatosit nenshtetesia Shqiptare? 

Me pashaporten tone ska ku shkon te pakten deri sa te liberalizohen vizat

Me pashaporte Greke udheton ku e si ti doje qejfi shkelqesise se tij. 

Me duket se dun me fut nje kal troje ne mes te Shqipetareve

----------


## Patrioti

Askush ska te drejte ta shaje Hiresine, porse nga ana tjeter askujt nuk mund ti mohoet e drejta per te mare pjese nekete debat, sepse kjo ceshtje na perket te gjitheve. 

Mendoj se roli i hiresise se tij ne Shqiperi ka mbaruar. Kisha autoqefale shqiptare ka kohe qe funksionon dhe se ka mjaft klerike *shqiptare* te denje per ate post. 

Bile nuk do te doja fare qe ne institucionet tona fetare te predikojne greke, arabe apo italiane.
Bravo presidentit.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Pavaresisht tolerances se madhe qe kemi, mendoj se nuk mund te pranohet me qe anetare te forumit qe nuk jane orthodhokse te marrin pjese ne kete diskutim te kote. Kjo ceshtje eshte diskutuar nja 100 here, nuk mund te lejohet qe te shahet Kryepiskopi ne kete menyre ne kete forum. Pervec kesaj me kete teme nuk jam aspak dakord. Ne nuk mund te paragjykojme se c`ben Presidenti, qendrimi i te cilit deri me sot ka qene tejet pozitiv karshi Kishes Orthodhokse, Kryepiskopit dhe komuniteteve te tjera fetare.
> Nese dikush do te shaje Kryepiskopin le te gjeje forumin e duhur.
> Ftoj moderatoret te nderhyjne.


Besoj se do te mirekuptohemi.Kur tema nuk hapet ne seksioni e komunitetit ortodoks atehere nenkuptojme se jane te gjithe te pranuar ne diskutim.
Problemi me sa di une, eshte se prania e tij ne krye te kishes ortodokse eshte seps kjo kishe nuk eshte autoqefale, pra nuk eshte burimore ,por e varur  nga  Kostandinopoja.Autoqefalia nuk fitohet se kerkon nje individ apo nje komunitet por sipas ligjeve te Patriarkes.Ne prgjtithesi aktiviteti i Janullatusit ketu, eshte per tu vleresuar.Ai dha nje kontribut per ringritjen e kishave dhe te ringjalljes se moralit te krishtere.Fundja ai eshte nje misionar i kishes dhe ka te drejte te ushtroje misionin e tij.Kush te doje le ti shkoje pas.Ai nuk eshte degjuar ndonjehere te beje presion.Di te them se politika ka abuzuar shpesh  ne dem te tij.Shqiperia eshte nje vend laik dhe nuk ndikohet nga feja.Nese veme re, jane vetem islamiket kerkojne te nderhyjne tek shteti si per simbolet e ashtequajtura ferexhe.Deri me sot ai eshte i mirpritur tek komuniteti ortodoks dhe kjo e drejte e tyre nuk mund te mohohet.Per cehtjen e shtetesise, do te behet sic e kerkon Kushtetuta e Shqiperise.Naiviteti i Presidentit, eshte cfaqur dhe ne raste te tjera.Ai mban shpesh qendrime oportuniste kur vendi dhe demokracia kane nevoj per reforma kane nevoje te pershpejtimit te tyre, ka nevoje te mos humbase kohe me ceshtje boshe.Per mua karriges se presidentit nuk ju gjet njeriu i duhur.Nese aludoni per ide te mbrapshta te Vorio epirit, mund te them qe eshte qesharake te merresh me nje ceshtje te tille kur pretendojme apo aspirojme per te hyre ne bashkesine europiane.

----------


## skampin

jo re jo,pse mo meqe eshte folur greqisht neper kishat ortodokse ne kohe te qepes duhet ta rikthejne perseri??hajde o mendje hajde,dmth Nolin  papa Kristo Negovanin e shume te there ti harrojme mo. 
ata qe jane kunder ketije plehres nuk jane kunder ortodoksise por kunder ndikimit te djallezuar grek qe na eshte ngjitur si plasja qe ne 1991.ke pare ndonje te shenjteruar ti nga prifterinjte apo ortdodokset e ndritur qe kane punuar per rilindjen e shtetit shqiptare  ti varet nje foto ne kishat ortodokse siç bejne te gjithe kombet me njerezit e ndritur te kombit te tyre???kurre se si qe jo,se kjo don te thote te veje jani plehra kundershtaret e e greqise ne kishen e greqizuar(politikisht)autoqefale Shqipetare.

----------


## P.I.N

Ore j[ackson nuk e kuptoj perse kaq shkurt muhabeti ,duhet patjeter shqiptar?Statut i shfuqizuar me sa di une apo jo?Edhe madje nga vete shiptare  nga dora vete e xhaxhit!Ri ore Jackson se po na i hiqni trurin sikur kushedi c'jemi!Pastaj ata kreret shqiptare ku ishin kur ne kishim nevoje per Zotin apo ishin te zene me ndonje pune?

Nejse Ilia ju shoh te nxehur po pa arsye per temen ,ajo mesa shikoj une nuk cenon njeri dhe aq me pak Hiresine e Tij,une nuk jam e denje te cenoj asnjeri dhe aq me shume ate ,nejse sa per Presidentin ju shume thejsht nuk deshit ta gjykojme ate se nuk jemi te denje une do ju shtroj nje pyetje te vogel fare mua perse me paragjykuat per Presidentin?Per mendimin tim  kur flet dicka thjesht ajo mbahet dhe nuk kundershtohet nga vete personi qe e ka thene ate!Sa per temen jam dakort te nderhyjne moderatoret ne qofte se ajo cenon te pakten nga ana ime Hiresine e tij!Faleminederit!

Egnatius ju patjeter qe keni te drejte te flisni dhe te shprehni mendimin tuaj ajo eshte nje e drejte kushtetuese por ju nuk keni te drejte te cenoni nderin,figuren,dinjitetin  e asnjeriu qe shume thjesht nuk njihni dhe nuk keni asnje lidhje te drejtperdrejte sic e kane besimtaret e pagezuar me Krishtin orthodhokse!Ju jeni ateist ju lejohet te flisni per Leninin baben e Komunizmit dhe ideatorin e ''besimit'' tend qe ne kete rast eshte besim i madh ne asgje!Ti flet qe nuk e di si ta them a mund te besoje njeriu ne bakter aman,kjo te ve ne loje inteligjencen!Ju atje bazoheni ne je bakter!At Nikolle kujt mor?Ai se pari nuk e di te ka informuar apo jo nuk eshte klerik!Kishe orthodhokse tashme preson Ju ridik njihet nga shteti dhe Hiresia e tij dhe Sinodi i Shenjte jane te vetmit autoritetete drejtuese!Marku nuk njihet nga asnjeri ate e njohin vetem disa ateiste si puna jote pa pike informacioni dhe plot injorance te cilet nuk kane pune perse ti fusin undet ne ceshtjet e brendeshme te kishes tone edhe kaq!

Patriot po ju jeni pjese e Kishes Orthodhokse dhe e keni pare qe puna e HIresise se tij ka mbaruar?Sa per kleriket e denje qe jam e bindur qe duhet patjeter ai Marku qe ka bere promoshion CD e gruas se tij ne Cani!Per ate klerik te denje e keni apo....U po sdo doje ti po hoxha mua arabshe me kendon ne xhamia po per ate nuk jeni rebeluar kaq ma ha mendja!

Skampin po atdheu nuk rruhet nga forumi mor vella sic po ben ti ehuu per cfare mbrojtjeje e kishte Gjergj Fishta ty uk ti mer kethesat truri !Jo MO mos i harosh po me sa di une Fan Noli nuk ka bere meshe ndonjehere shqip ne Shqiperi Vetem ne Amerike !Sa per Shenjetrite Kisha orthodhokse nuk shenjteron Episkope dhe Kryepiskope si ajo Katolike sa per fotot ne mure moooooooo duhet te ta kishte thene ndonjeri qe ne kishat orthodhokse lejohen vetem ikonat e Krishtit ,Hylindeses ,apostujve dhe shentoreve!Dhe neper muret e institucioneve kishtare lejohet te vihet vetem fotografia e kryepiskopit si i Kreu i Kishes!Shqiperia e ka pasur autoqefaline po autoqefali pa kre nuk ka dhe ate ne e kemi mare me 1992!

Shalja po ti si ndikohesh nga kjo mund te me thuash!Pastaj per gjuhen le te flasin ata qe dine te flasin jo ju me ate lloj shkrimi qe padyshim fare eshte me theks kosovar apo verior!Me mire le te flasin ata qe dine me mire se ju edhe se mua!

Luftetar po patjeter agjent eshte aman ore se na cuditte kaq mos kuptoje njeriu qe ato qe shkruan jane pa llogjike dhe per te qeshur !


Gjirfabe te keshilloj te lexosh ndonje liber se cka bere Noli dhe Krahasoje pak me ate qe ka bere Janullatosi ,rezultati eshte shume thejsht dhe i dukshem!

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ore j[ackson nuk e kuptoj perse kaq shkurt muhabeti ,duhet patjeter shqiptar?Statut i shfuqizuar me sa di une apo jo?Edhe madje nga vete shiptare  nga dora vete e xhaxhit!Ri ore Jackson se po na i hiqni trurin sikur kushedi c'jemi!Pastaj ata kreret shqiptare ku ishin kur ne kishim nevoje per Zotin apo ishin te zene me ndonje pune?


Si e ke te shkrume ne statut mër ti? Ik e lexoje, thotë "me gjak e me gjuh shqiptare", Janullatosi është grek si nga gjuha ashtu edhe nga kombësia. Besimtarët janë shqiptarë prandaj në krye duhet të jetë një shqiptar, siç ndodh në çdo vend të botës. Në Greqi ke një grek në krye të kishës (nuk ke shqiptar), në Bullgari ke bullgar, në Rusi ke rus e kështu me rradhë. Pse duhet të kemi ne në krye të kishë Ortodokse Shqiptare një person nga një shtet tjetër, për më tepër me të cilin kemi probleme? Ok, s'gjeni dot kryepeshkop të aftë? Edhe pse tani ka plot klerikë ortodoks të aftë, mund të merrni ndonjëri edhe nga kisha Shqiptare e Bostonit, që ka më shumë se gjysëm shekulli në shërbim të komunitetit shqiptar e të çështjes shqiptare.

U bë një homazh për çamët e vrarë nga dora greke shoviniste, Janullatosi nuk mori pjesë në homazh apo lutje. Po të ishte i yni do të kishte marrë pjesë, po ngaqë është gërk e kupton vetë ti. Del ai homologu serb i Janullatosit e thotë mirë bëmë që i masakruam shqiptarët në Kosovë, bile duhet të fillojmë prap luftën me shqiptarët që të marrim Kosovën e t'i largojmë autoktonët që aty. Pse nuk i përgjigjet Janulla? Nqs do të ishte shqiptar do ta mbronte kombin e tij nga psikopatë të tillë si Artemje, nqs do të ishte shqiptarë do të bënte ndonjë vizitë në Kosovë, në gjysmën tjetër të kombit shqiptarë. Po ja që është grek.

Juve ju janë tharë sytë, ose bëni sikur nuk kuptoni. Mgjth, meqë Janullatosin nuk po e hiqni që s'po e hiqni, prandaj na ngelet vetëm të presim që Zoti ta marrë sa më shpejt në gjirin e tij të ngrohtë e pastaj të vëmë në krye të kishës sonë SHQIPTARE një njeri që është i gjuhës dhe i gjakut tonë (siç e thotë edhe statuti). Mendo pak, mgjth duke parë foton që paske vënë në avatar, dyshoj të jesh i aftë të mendosh si një shqiptar.

Shëndet!

----------


## agas

Shpejt u kujtua Janullatos per te kerkuar nenshtetesine.E per se ?Ai tani eshte ne vitet e fundit te jetes dhe ne rast se nuk perballon dot ngarkesen qe i kane vene per detyre le te rrije dy dit ne qetesi andej prej nga erdhi.

----------


## mia@

Pse mos ti njihet?!
 A nuk po na jep bota dhe ne nenshtetesine e tyre? Ka te drejte dhe ai te aplikoje per pashaporte Shqiptare.

----------


## ilia spiro

Nuk kam ndermend te vazhdoj nje debat te pafryt, kemi shpenzuar shume kohe ne nje teme thuajse identike e ketij forumi, ku u rrahen dhe u sterrahen mendimet e kunderta. Tema eshte "A duhet te largohet Janullatosi nga kreu i KOASH-it?", ose dicka e perafert. Seicila nga palet qendroi ne pozitat e veta. Kjo sepse pales "patriote" nuk i intereson thjesht largimi i Kryepiskopit. Megjithe faktet e shumta qe dhashe mendimet ishin tejet ekstreme. Ne ne forum nuk kemi dale per t`i mbushur mendjen njeri tjetrit. Personalisht mendimet e mia i kam dhene ne ate teme dhe s`kam se c`te shtoj tjeter.
A..., duhet te them edhe dicka, se pavaresisht nga armiqesia ndaj Kryepiskopit, Ai nuk largohet prej andej pa vendimin e Patriarkanes Ekumenike dhe orthodhokseve shqiptare. Ceshtja e tij nuk eshte ceshtje e konfesioneve te tjera fetare, te cilet nuk e njohin situaten brenda Kishes Orthodhokse dhe ne diskutimet e tyre ka plot tym dhe paqartesi.
Nese nuk e duan per aresye te besimit kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter. Ky diskutim me duket qesharak nga persona qe hiqen si patriote dhe qe ne te vertete patriotizmi i tyre eshte antiorthodhoksia. Mendoj se vazhdimi i ketyre temave prish tolerancen fetare ne Shqiperi.
Po largohem, ju uroj diskutim te "mbare" te ketyre ceshtjeve me rendesi kombetare.

----------


## bela70

Po a hala po mireni me ket Janullen e? po kshtu po i bani nder,se sa ma shum miret populli me te ,atij i hyp nami...
Athua për qfar po i duhet nështetsia jon mor? mos vall e ka si lejekalim për në atë botë :Lulja3: , pasi nuk po i shkohet si grek...apo duke qëndru me ne këtu kemi filluar ti pëlqejm aq shum sa po dashka dhe nënshtetësin  ton ta e mer?!!

Qkeni mor që mereni me kso gjana koti,po e mori apo se mori e qfar ...atij si ka mbet dhe shum(falzotit) dhe do iki në shtëpin e përjetshme...AMEN

----------


## _Magnolia_

Njihemi kaq mire ne shqiptaret me njeri tjetrin ne gjithe boten,saqe mund te japim mendim per nje njeri qe as qe e njohim,as ate,as vepren e tij,per te dhene mendimin tone,nese duhet apo jo, t'i japim te drejten te marre nenshtetesine tone.

Njohim kaq mire te drejtat tona ne boten mbare,per te marre nje nenshtetesi te huaj,ndersa dime cfare japim ne te vertete.

Nuk votojme,ne kete rast.Pergjigjet e mesiperme,le te gjykohen,ne baze te asaj qe ju njihni per ate njeri.

Po ne te vertete,njihni veten tuaj?

----------


## Kavir

Ehh, kur personi ne fjale shpik minoritet grek ne Puke besoj se eshte ceshtje e te gjitheve qe te japin mendimin.
Sepse eshte nje togfjalesh qe quhet "interesa kombetare". 
Sa per "njohjen", ketu nuk po diskutohet nje individ te thjeshte por per nje figure te njohur dhe me qendrime te njohura. Pra....e njohim.
Shko mbaji uturakun kryepis-kop-ilit.

----------


## chino

> Njihemi kaq mire ne shqiptaret me njeri tjetrin ne gjithe boten,saqe mund te japim mendim per nje njeri qe as qe e njohim,as ate,as vepren e tij,per te dhene mendimin tone,nese duhet apo jo, t'i japim te drejten te marre nenshtetesine tone.
> 
> Njohim kaq mire te drejtat tona ne boten mbare,per te marre nje nenshtetesi te huaj,ndersa dime cfare japim ne te vertete.
> 
> Nuk votojme,ne kete rast.Pergjigjet e mesiperme,le te gjykohen,ne baze te asaj qe ju njihni per ate njeri.
> 
> Po ne te vertete,njihni veten tuaj?


Zonjushe, ndoshta nuk e njoh veten mire, por i njoh disa arsye qe flasin per te mos e nenshtetesuar Janullatosin. Nuk them se te gjitha arsyet flasin per kete gje, por ka disa - ne syte e mi - te respektueshme qe flasin per mosnenshtetesimin e tij. 

Arsyeja 1:

Nenshtetesimi eshte akt administrativ. Ne shoqeri, te cilat e quajne veten aso ne te cilat sundon ligji, pra rendi kushtetutor, ekzistojne disa parime te patundshme. Nje nder keto parime eshte parimi i te qenurit i barabarte para ligjit. Barazia para ligjit nenkupton se shteti eshte i obliguar te trajtoje dy raste te cilat ne karakteristika qenesore jane te njejta ne menyre te barabarte. Menduar me gjate kjo nenkupton se shteti me trajtimin e nje rasti ne nje menyre te caktuar, e krijon nje te drejte ndaj nje rasti te ngjashem per trajtim ne te njejten menyre. Perdorur ne rastin e nenshtetesimit te Janullatosit, kjo nenkupton se nese Janullatos nenshtetesohet, mund te kete, une besoj se do te kete patjeter, qindra raste tjera te ngjashme, te cilat shteti pastaj eshte i obliguar te trajtoje njejte si rastin e Janullatosit. Pra pas nenshtetesimit te Janullatosit, mund ose do te kete nje mori raste personash tjere, te cilet shteti eshte i obliguar poashtu te i nenshtetesoje. Nese nenshteteson Janullatosin, por kusheririn e Bin Ladenit jo, atehere ke thyer parimin e barabartesise para ligjit. Ke thyer vet ligjin tend. Vet kushtetuten tende. Vet shtetesine tende. E nese vet shteti thyen shtetesine, si mund te kerkoje shteti nga une te respektoj shtetesine e tij? Qe kjo duhet parandaluar, eshte e vetkuptimte. Apo jo?

Arsyeja 2:

Rendi kushtetutor parasheh ndarje te rrepte te shtyllave pushtetare (legjislativi, judikativi, ekzekutivi) si dhe kontroll te ndersjellte te te trijave. Nenkupton: Vetem ate, te cilen legjislativi e ben ligj, ekzekutivi dhe judikativi kane te drejte te zbatojne. Organet e ekzekutivit dhe judikativit nuk guxojne te ndermarrin asnje vendim, i cili nuk eshte i parapare nga nje ligj te miratuar ne menyren e parapare ne Kushtetute nga Kuvendi. Kjo quhet "sundimi i ligjit". Ketu ne teme behet fjale per nje nenshtetesim te Janullatosit nga Presidenti i Republikes. Presidenti nuk i perket legjislativit. Per kete arsye ai ne asnje menyre nuk mund te vendosi pozitivisht mbi nenshtetesimin e Janullatosit, pos nese ligji (i miratuar ne Kuvend) i jep atij shprehimisht kete te drejte. Sepse populli nuk e ka plotfuqizuar Presidentin per ligjdhenie (vendimmarrje per popullin), por Kuvendin. Ekziston keso lloj ligji, i cili mundeson nenshtetesimin e Juanullatosit? Njeh ti keso ligji? 

Ka edhe arsye tjera, por do zgjatej shume. E sheh, nuk jane shkaqe apo motive te uleta per te mosnenshtetesuar Janullatosin, por jane pikerisht aso demokratike. Edhe pse - nuk po e le sekret - personalisht i kam edhe dy tonelata shkaqe patriotike per te mosnenshtetesuar Janullatosin. Por keto nuk i perdora. Perdora vetem aso qe kane te bejne me vet parimet kushtetutore, te cilat qendrojne mbi Janullatosin, mbi Kryeministrin, mbi Presidentin, mbi te gjithe. Andaj nuk te kuptoj perse i akuzon ata qe kane mendim refuzues ne kete ceshtje. Ndoshta e shpalos kete sekret. 


*

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Jo nuk i takon, per arsye sepse ne e kemi pare se c'fare te mirash na ka sjellur kisha ortodokse Greke.


Nuk behet Greku me qejf Shqiptar, behet se ashtu ja ka interesi.  Kur erdhi Dora me gjithe Karamalis vajten e bene vizite private tek Janullatosi!  Nqs ai na u ndieka apo do te behet Shqiptar, pse te pret zyrtar Grek, a thua te ishte Shqiptar do ti priste?

C'pune psh do te kishte zyrtari Grek te vizitonte nje Kryepeshkop Shqiptar nqs kisha jone do te ishte e Fan Nolit akoma?  Ja ta them une, as do tu binte ndermend.  Jane pikerisht keta njerez qe po Greqizojne femijet shqiptare brenda trojeve tona duke hapur shkolla Greke, meqe shteti jone s'ka mundesi po i le keta femije ne meshire te Zotit.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Jo nuk i takon, per arsye sepse ne e kemi pare se c'fare te mirash na ka sjellur kisha ortodokse Greke.
> 
> 
> Nuk behet Greku me qejf Shqiptar, behet se ashtu ja ka interesi.  Kur erdhi Dora me gjithe Karamalis vajten e bene vizite private tek Janullatosi!  Nqs ai na u ndieka apo do te behet Shqiptar, pse te pret zyrtar Grek, a thua te ishte Shqiptar do ti priste?
> 
> C'pune psh do te kishte zyrtari Grek te vizitonte nje Kryepeshkop Shqiptar nqs kisha jone do te ishte e Fan Nolit akoma?  Ja ta them une, as do tu binte ndermend.  Jane pikerisht keta njerez qe po Greqizojne femijet shqiptare brenda trojeve tona duke hapur shkolla Greke, meqe shteti jone s'ka mundesi po i le keta femije ne meshire te Zotit.


Problmi i shollave nuk agje te keqe.  Shume njerez do te deshironn te studionin ne shkolla greke, turke, amerikane, kroate, maqedonese ,italiane e perse jo dhe kineze pasi mund te kene prioritet per tu marre me nje bisnes te favoreshem, problemi eshte se a e justifikon hapja e shkolles numrin e nevojshem te frekuentuesve.Kjo eshte demokracia.Ndersa ti paragjykon se po studiove greqisht je greqizuar, ndersa me studiauar turqisht ska ndonje problem.Me duket se te mungojen ca vegla ty.Per kishen e Fan Nolit ta kam thene se nuk eshte de jure.E nese je e tille, nuk ke as se cfar te presesh dhe as te presin.Kerkesa e janullatusit per shtetesi eshte se ai kerkon te kete te drejte varrimi ne shqiperi.Perse nuk i jepet , drejtohuni prasidentit per kete pune e mos u merrni me llogje qe sju hyjne ne pune.Kerkush nuk mund te hedh poshte se keto 20 vjet ai ka dhene nje kontribut te madh per rizgjimin e kristianizmit.Dhe nese kemi pase dhe pagezime , kjo eshte endra ime dhe e cdo shqipetari patriot, per tu kethyer ne identitein e tij fetar, identitetin e vertete , ate qe do te deshironin te gjithe patriotet shqipetare qe nga Vaso Pasha, Naimi Frasheri, Ismail Qemali(igomeno)etj.Por juve cfar jeni?Musliman vetem nga trashegimia?Jo smund te quheni te tille.Por ju nuk jeni as te krishtere  e as ateiste, ne te fjithe jemi nje produkt made in albania, pra jemi me edukim shejtan dhe do te duhet nje kohe e gjate per te riparuar kete gjendje.Shikoini diskutimet ne cdo teme, ju si leni gje shejtanit.
Or popull nxitoni per te kapur kohen e humbur.Nuk mun ta duroj me ate shprehjen e nderkombetareve _Shqiperia dhe bosnja duhet te presin!!!!!Kjo sheoqerohet dhe me pamje filmike ne bosnje dhe ne shqiperi ku sheh gra me kepuce burrash dhe me xhup lekure burrash me corape leshi, me shami e me nje cante inkiliti.Gra qe peshtyjne ne rruge, gra qe te trembin e jo te eksitojne pasi asgje femrore nuk ka mbete ne pamjene tyre qe ne moshe 20 vjec.

----------


## P.I.N

Jack se pari ai status eshte shfuqizuar qe do te thote se nuk ekziston me dhe ka mare fund ,po te bazoheshim ne dokra te shfuqizuara akoma do ishim ne iliret!Gjithsesi ju nuk i perkisni komunitetit orthodhoks dhe nuk kini te drejte te nderhyni te ceshtjet e brendshme te kishes orthodhokse dhe besimtarev ete saj!Nuk ju ka erdhur ju radha i dashur Jackson te popozoni se si do vihet kreu i Kishes orthodhokse!Ato pune i regullon Patiarkana e Fanarit dhe asnjeri tjeter dha aq me pak nje njeri si ju qe nuk ka lidhje fare me ate, komunitetin qe preket drejtperdrejt!Sa per Camet ajo eshte ceshtje politike dhe kisha i qendron larg atyre ,fundjas a jemi shtet laik?Perse te mpleksej feja ne politike?Une jam plotesisht dakort gjithsesi ajo nuk eshte puna ime!Sa per aftesine e klerikeve te afte shqiptare nuk e ve ne dyshim pasi ata jane formuar nga dora vete e Hiresise se tij dhe normale qe do jene te denje per te udhehequr Kishen tone me vone por jo akoma sepse ajo akoma ka nevoje te ritet dhe ate mund ta beje vetem me emrin e tij ne krye!Po Selim Muca dhe Imzot Rok Mirdita kur e kane vizituar Kosoven dhe une nuk e kam degjuar?Besimi orthodhoks nuk eshte gjuhe dhe gjak ai eshte besimi me Krishtin!As dallon mongolezin,as grekun ,as shqiptarin,as rusin ajo eshte vetem fe dhe Zot pa dokra shtetesie dhe gjaku rendesi ka te jesh orthodhoks dhe kaq![COLOR="Red"]Sa per foton qe kam vene avatar duhet ta kesh vene re po nuk ke problem me syte se eshte ngjyre jeshile dhe me nje trifil qe jane simboli dhe stema e skuadres se futbollit ''PANATHINAIKOS''edhe ti mund te jesh me juventusin por nuk te ben italian apo jo?

Testim c'do te thote qe shqiperia eshte e shqiptareve kur kufiri eshte i hapur dhe mund te hyje kush te doje!Shqiperia eshte e nderkombetareve jo e shqiptareve ,e shqiptareve ka qene kur e mbante xhaxhi te kycur dhe te mykur!

Chino te ka zene syri ne kodin Civil i futur ne nje nga dispozitat e tij por jo e vecante per Fitimin e nenshtetesise me Ntyralizim?Nuk e ditke po cudi se ne JUS CIVILIS regullohej ajo ceshtje qe ne te drejten Romake!Ligji nr. 8389, date 05.08.1998 Per shtetesine shqiptare;Shtetasit te huaj i lind e drejta te per te kerkuar shtetesine shqiptare me
natyralizim kur ploteson kushtet vijuese :
1. Te kete mbushur moshen 18 vjeç. Llogaritja behet ne diten e berjes se kerkeses;
2. Te kete banuar ligjerisht ne territorin e Republikes se Shqiperise, ne menyre te
vazhdueshme, per jo me pak se 5 vjet;
3. Te kete banese dhe te disponoje te ardhura te mjaftueshme;
4. Te mos kete qene ndonjehere i denuar (ne Republiken e Shqiperise ose ne
ndonje vend tjeter) per vepra penale, per te cilat ligji parashikon denime me jo
me pak se 3 vjet heqje lirie. Perjashtim nga ky rregull behen ne rastet kur
vleresohet se denimi eshte dhene per motive politike;
5. Te kete njohur , te pakten fillestare, te gjuhes shqipe;
6. Dhenia e shtetesise shqiptare te mos preke sigurimin dhe mbrojtjen e
Republikes se Shqiperise.
3
Cileve qytetare u krijohen, nga legjislacioni shqiptar ne fuqi, favorizime
ne kushtet per fitimin e shtetesise shqiptare me natyralizim ?
Legjislacioni shqiptar ne fuqi u krijon lehtesira ne kushtet per fitimin e
shtetesise shqiptare me natyralizim te qytetareve te huaj qe :
1. Republika e Shqiperise ka per ta interes shkencor, ekonomik, kulturor dhe
kombetar;
2. jane persona pa shtetesi;
3. jane me origjine shqiptare (deri ne dy shkalle, qofte edhe nga njeri prind);
4. jane te martuar me nje shtetas shqiptar prej jo me pak se 3 vjetesh.
Cilat jane lehtesirat, qe u jepen te haujve te favorizuar, ne kushtet
per fitimin e shtetesise shqiptare me natyralizim ?
I huaji, per te cilin Republika e Shqiperise ka interes shkencor, ekonomik, kulturor
dhe kombetar, qe ka mbushur moshen 18 vjeç, mund te fitoje shtetesine shqipatre vetem
me kushtin qe dhenia e shtetesise shqiptare te mos preke sigurimin dhe mbrojtjen e
Republikes se Shqiperise.
Personi pa shtetesi mund te fitoje shtetesine shqiptare kur ploteson kushtet vijuese:
·  Te kete banuar ligjerisht ne territorin e Republikes se Shqiperise, ne menyre te
vazhdueshme, per jo me pak se 5 vjet.
·  Dhenia e shtetesise shqiptare te mos preke sigurimin dhe mbrojtjen e Republikes
se Shqiperise.
Ne se i huaji verteton se eshte me origjine shqiptare deri ne dy shkalle, qofte edhe nga
njeri prind, koha e qendrimit ne Republiken e Shqiperise duhet te jete te pakten deri ne 3
vjet.
I huaji i martuar me nje shtetas shqiptar prej jo me pak se 3 vjetesh, mund te kerkoje
te marre shtetesine shqiptare, ne rast se ka banuar ne menyre te vazhdueshme dhe te
ligjeshme ne Republiken e Shqiperise, te pakten nje vit dhe kur ploteson kushtet vijuese:
·  Te kete mbushur moshen 18 vjeç.Llogaritja behet ne diten e berjes se kerkeses;
·  Te kete banese dhe te disponoje te ardhura te mjaftueshme.
·  Te mos kete qene ndonjehere i denuar (ne Republiken e Shqiperise ose ne ndonje
4
vend tjeter) per vepra penale, per te cilat ligji parashikon denime me jo me pak se
3 vjet heqje lirie. Perjashtim nga ky rregull behen ne rastet kur vleresohet se
denimi eshte dhene per motive politike.
·  Dhenia e shtetesise shqiptare te mos preke sigurimin dhe mbrojtjen e Republikes
se Shqiperise.
Cilat jane dokumentet qe i huaji duhet te depozitoje per fitim te
shtetesise shqiptare me natyralizim ?
Shtetasi i huaj per fitim te shtetetsise shqiptare me natyralizim depoziton :
·  Kerkesa e shtetasit te huaj drejtuar Presidentit te Republikes.Kerkesa te
permbaje identitetin e plote te kerkuesit (emer mbiemer, datelindje, vendlindje,
shtetesine), adresen e sakte te vendbanimit te tij te perhershem dhe adresen ku pret
informim per ecurine e aplikimit te tij, arsyet e kerkeses per fitimin e shtetsise
shqipetare.Kerkesa nenshkruhet me emer mbiemer e firme nga kerkuesi;
·  Mendimi me shkrim te nepunesit qe pranon dokumentet per nivelin e
njohurive te gjuhes shqipe;
·  Çertifikata e lindjes;
·  Lejeqendrimi ne Repuliken e Shqiperise, sipas kritereve te ligjit per shtetesine
(fotokopje e noteruar), ne se banon ne Shqiperi;
·  Akti i pronesise se baneses ose kontrata e zenies me qera te baneses
(fotokopje e noteruar);
·  Kontrate pune per te punesuarit ose vertetim nga Zyra e tatimeve per te
vetpunesuarit ose investitoret (fotokopje e noteruar);
·  Dokumente qe vertetojne disponimin e mjeteve financiare te
mjaftueshsme per jetese si garanci bankare, libreze kursimi, vertetime
zyrtare te ardhurash (fotokopje e noteruar);
·  Deshmi penaliteti e marre ne vendin e origjines dhe ne vendin ku
kerkuesi ka patur qendrim legal per gjashte muajt e fundit;
·  Dokument qe verteton qenien azilant, nese eshte i tille (fotokopje e
noteruar);
·  Fotografi e aplikantit, cope tre (Ne rast se ka femije nen 14 vjeç, fotografi per
secilin prej tyre).
·  Çertifikate (kur eshte e nevojshme) per te vertetuar origjinen shqiptare te
kerkuesit, deri ne dy shkalle, qofte dhe nga njeri prind. 

Shendet njerez edhe me qetesi se te gjithe njerez jemi.Te qenurut shqiptar nuk te ben me te mire nga te tjeret!

----------


## EdiR

Per c'do njeri qe ka jetuar ne Shqiperi per me shume se 5 vjet dhe ben kerkesen patjeter qe duhet ti jepet shtetesia Shqiptare.

Pse duhet te diskriminojme ne nderkohe qe kemi marre rruget e botes dhe na eshte krijuar kjo mundesi?
Ne jemi Shqiptare dhe duhet te rruajme me c'do kusht identitetin tone duke mos lejuar padrejtesi qe behen per te na ndryshuar.

----------

